# The Bar Sunday Sesh In Creswick



## wakkatoo (11/1/12)

Alright Fella's

I volunteered the use of my place as the venue for the next meet up on the condition that my shed got built.

Well, shortly before xmas it did and its time to christen it with craft beer!


So, the date, through the process of negotiation that has been agreed upon is:


Sunday February 19th, 1pm onwards


I'll have the barbie going with some form of cow cooking on it as well as a salad of some sort, but feel free to bring some nibbles etc.

This won't be an official 'swap', so bring beer to drink and share on the day.

So, for a bit of a sunday arvo sesh out in Creswick, mark the date in your diary. 

See you then, if not before!



Wakkatoo


----------



## Lecterfan (11/1/12)

Nice one!

Locked in. 

I have no idea what I'll have drinkable by then, but I'm sure I can scrounge something up (oatmeal stout Vic13?)...plus I'm putting down a couple of brews over the next week so they'll be kegged and ready by then hopefully.

I had a pm from a new AHB member who was interested in the B.A.R. so perhaps he'll see this thread if he's keeping his eyes open...

Wonder if any kind of carpooling can be arranged between myself and some of the others?

:beer:


----------



## wakkatoo (12/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> I had a pm from a new AHB member who was interested in the B.A.R. so perhaps he'll see this thread if he's keeping his eyes open...



Excellent. There have been a few from around the place trying to get to our previous shin digs, hopefully this will be the one..


----------



## Kleiny (13/1/12)

I can probably most liekly make it!

Dont know what beer i will have as i last batch was bad might be able to get a beer up by then.

Kleiny


----------



## Lecterfan (13/1/12)

This is a Sunday arvo session but you are more than welcome to crash at my joint for the night - I'm not known for my restraint at these things.

Either way, it'd be great to see you (and drink some more of your awesome output!).





Feel free to make some jerky.

Just saying...

:icon_chickcheers: :lol:


----------



## Kleiny (13/1/12)

Jerky would be made for sure.

Its the beer part that might be a struggle


----------



## Lecterfan (13/1/12)

Somone with all yer fancy learnin'...I'm sure there'll be plenty of us offering samples for feedback.


----------



## wakkatoo (13/1/12)

Kleiny said:


> Jerky would be made for sure.
> 
> Its the beer part that might be a struggle




Would be great if you could come. Would make the distribution of that order a bit easier too! (I need your bank details, check your email inbox )

I'll have a keg of octoberfest and a keg of ESB to run through my engine so there will be plenty of beer.


----------



## mesa99 (15/1/12)

Alright... Sounds good.. I have the day free, will need to work on the boss after last times effort... B)


----------



## mesa99 (16/1/12)

Website updated with the info


----------



## colonel (16/1/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Alright Fella's
> 
> I volunteered the use of my place as the venue for the next meet up on the condition that my shed got built.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, I may have to miss this one (significant other's significant birthday that weekend).

I will try to put aside some time to think about beer on the day though. sob.

Have fun


----------



## mesa99 (29/1/12)

Ah crap... It's not looking good for me on this one. Something has come up and I don't look likely I'll be able to make it. 

I've been saving a 2L PET of "Scottish inspired IPA" (stretching the style a bit) for a beer engine too. It will just have to wait. Someone can and invite me over and we'll marvel at a couple of pints of it .


----------



## Lecterfan (29/1/12)

mesa99 said:


> I've been saving a 2L PET of "Scottish inspired IPA" (stretching the style a bit) for a beer engine too. It will just have to wait. Someone can and invite me over and we'll marvel at a couple of pints of it .



Invite!


----------



## wakkatoo (29/1/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Invite!



Ahh, ya bastard, beat me to it. I have an engine I can bring. Room for 3??


----------



## Lecterfan (30/1/12)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Kleiny (31/1/12)

I am a definite starter for the 19th and the wife and kids are gonna go to the wildlife park so i will have a ride home as well.

Should have some APA and some weizen in tow. As i actually got a brew down last week and may get another down today.

Will get some beef jerky made and bring that for nibbles.

Catch you there.
Kleiny


----------



## Beastie (31/1/12)

I am off to Grain and Grape on Thursday, if any body would like me to pick something up, please email me. Sorry for the wrong forum, not sure how to email you all at once.

Clive


----------



## Lecterfan (31/1/12)

Kleiny said:


> I am a definite starter for the 19th and the wife and kids are gonna go to the wildlife park so i will have a ride home as well.
> 
> Should have some APA and some weizen in tow. As i actually got a brew down last week and may get another down today.
> 
> ...


 Good one knackers!


----------



## wakkatoo (11/2/12)

Just a little bump. Been in contact with another Ballarat AG brewer who is keen to come out.

I'll pm my address to those I know are coming a little later in the week so if you havent made up your mind yet, let me know.


----------



## Lecterfan (12/2/12)

The keg of 10min APA is a bit emptier than originally intended. That is due to the recklessness and sheer disregard for the rules exhibited by Vic45.


----------



## wakkatoo (12/2/12)

Man, thought I'd killed my beer fridge today! All sorted and things are fine. I have a keg of ESB that is for the beer engine. Tried it last night and it didn't thrill me so here's hoping it improves. Also got 18L of my 'Bob Brown' that's done the rounds before. Smelt good outta the fermenter, should be nice on sunday. 

I did have some Oktoberfest. But now I don't...


----------



## mesa99 (12/2/12)

Lads.. I'm a definite no show for this one. May the beer flow well!


----------



## Lecterfan (12/2/12)

mesa99 said:


> Lads.. I'm a definite no show for this one. May the beer flow well!




I'm going to miss you!






Just drop off 6 or 8 long necks of your bright ale at my place sometime during the week...it'll be as if you were there in spirit...


----------



## vic45 (12/2/12)

Lecterfan said:


> Just drop off 6 or 8 long necks of your bright ale at my place sometime during the week.



Don't fall for this one messa, leave them with me instead mate. :chug:


----------



## Lecterfan (15/2/12)

I tried the AIPA last night - bit dissappointed actually, mashed lowish and used a bit of dex as per one of the CYBI episodes (Lagunitas I think) and while some of my previous ones have perhaps had a touch too much body, this one is too thin, way too thin in the mouth for a beer of its abv. It would be fine if it was %4.5 pale ale, but it is %7. Oops. I'll try another pint or two this arvo at flameout just to make sure. I'll be bringing it regardless...


----------



## wakkatoo (16/2/12)

okay,

An email has been sent giving you all directions. If for some reason you didn't get one, let me know via pm.


----------



## herbo (16/2/12)

I think I've already mentioned this to some of you. With the due date of baby number 1 fast approaching I don't think I'll be able to make it this Sunday. Will see how I go, if I do make it I won't be able to drink (much)  and will be driving. Wife is keen to have me on stand by.


----------



## wakkatoo (17/2/12)

No worries herbo. 


Be great if you can make it but can totally understand why you may not!

If we don't see you, hope everything goes well with the delivery. Not that you have much to do with that particular event anyways...  

Make sure you let us know when your brewing assistant arrives :beer:


----------



## mesa99 (17/2/12)

herbo said:


> I think I've already mentioned this to some of you. With the due date of baby number 1 fast approaching I don't think I'll be able to make it this Sunday. Will see how I go, if I do make it I won't be able to drink (much)  and will be driving. Wife is keen to have me on stand by.



Best of luck with the Bubs. You'll be off the .05 diet in no time.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/2/12)

I think I've already mentioned it to some of you, but for those of you South of me: if some of you want to get dropped at my place, my gf can drive from my place to Creswick (and then the opposite direction around 5.30/6pm). Please feel free to contact me ASAP if that would be of any use to you (as I've already made the offer to the Vics and Pommiegranite but I'm not sure if they are taking me up on it). So I'm thinking it might be useful for Mesa? Maybe Beastie?


----------



## wakkatoo (17/2/12)

Both Mesa and beastie can't make it IIRC.


----------



## Kleiny (17/2/12)

I've got a ride thanks knackers.

Will only be there around 3 hours the kids will want to get home

Jerky is made I'm bringing some aged beer oatmeal stout and a bottle of dark amnesia 10% 
at least 4 years old now still good and a some fresh wiezen and very fresh APA

Catch y'all der


----------



## Lecterfan (18/2/12)

Kleiny said:


> Jerky is made I'm bringing some aged beer oatmeal stout and a bottle of dark amnesia 10%
> at least 4 years old now still good and a some fresh wiezen and very fresh APA



Just reading that makes me thirsty!!!

edit: best wheat beer (for my palate) that I have tasted so far in my cumulative experience on this earth was your American Wheat. That truly blew me away as a 'home brew'.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/2/12)

Thanks Wakka!!! The numbers were down but the beers were great...and the smokey, sticky, juicy chicken wings were awesome.

Vic45 - magnificent mongrel ale
Pommiegranite - regardless of its over excitement the mild was delicious
Kleiny - that aged dark thing was great, the wheat was fantastic (as a non-wheat beer fan), and they jerky was as good as I remembered it
Wakkatoo - the hand pump worked a treat, that ESB done again with some different spec malts will be a great drop. The brown was surprisingly refreshing as well (again not my fave style), and the shed is fantastic...

Things ended up very hazy for me once I got home...I knew making a %7.7 beer that drinks like a %4 beer was a stupid idea. :blink: 

Cheers again...now we wait for the next host to present themselves and a date....


----------



## Kleiny (20/2/12)

Thanks wakka for the hospitality

Wings on the drum smoker where great, vic45's galaxy/ammarillo mix and the wheat mix where great beers as was 10min from lecter and brown by wakka.

Good beer allround makes it a great arvo, if i could have stayed on bit longer i would have for sure

Kleiny


----------



## wakkatoo (20/2/12)

no worries fellas, was a good arvo.

You were not alone in things being hazy Lecterfan  

Might have to do some cooking on that smoker - wings were good weren't they!


----------



## Lecterfan (20/2/12)

wakkatoo said:


> Might have to do some cooking on that smoker - wings were good weren't they!



A couple of rabbits with a light honey soy glaze would be great on that thing!


----------



## billygoat (20/2/12)

Even though I got there late, enjoyed the afternoon. Pity you blokes didn't leave me any of the chicken wings to try.
Cheers Wakka.


----------



## vic45 (20/2/12)

Another great B.A.R. get together, some really great beers and chicken wings( sorry Deano).

Things learned yesterday- must build a smoker and brew a Belgian dark strong to put away.

Cheers Wakka


----------



## mesa99 (23/2/12)

vic45 said:


> Another great B.A.R. get together



Stop rubbing it in for those who missed out. :angry:


----------



## pommie_granite (26/2/12)

top day wakka, great wings and beers all round! now, where is my starsan...?


----------

